# Flip for Flip



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Flip had his first surgery today on his left rear leg and so far is doing fine. He has a long road and more surgery ahead of him. Havanese Rescue can use your help.

Please click here to view a special request from HRI for our new foster puppy, Flip:

http://www.petcaring.com/animal-res...il&utm_content=A&utm_campaign=congratulations

Flip needs everyone's support.

Please cross post to other Havanese lists. Thank you!


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

Heartbreaking to see his leg like that but uplifting that he has such spunk! 
Prayers for Flip <3 

Thanks for posting and getting the word out about this little guy!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh, Starr, it brought tears to my eyes to see this poor little guy's deformities, especially that right leg. It is amazing, though, to see him run and play as though nothing is wrong. He sure seems like such a happy-go-lucky little pup. I hope it all works out for him and I feel sure that someone is going to want to adopt, love and care for him after his recovery. My heart goes out to him and all of you at HRI for all the great work you do.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Jesse gave a $ 100.00 to help Flip:hug:


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Poor Little Guy - it is heartbreaking but LOVE how much energy and how happy he is running around. Adorable little guy!!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Mary and All - Flip is home from the hospital, and his foster mom has started physical therapy for his left leg. After icing (with frozen peas) and warming it up, she moves his leg through motions like bicycling followed by more icing. She is doing this 3 times each day. His surgeon said his prognosis is very good. :whoo:

Thank you SO MUCH, Jesse, for your very generous donation! :biggrin1:

Please go back to the petcaring page for more updates and photos of the very adorable Flip!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

*Flip - Update*

I just wanted to post an update on Flip. One month after the surgery on his left leg with much physical therapy to strengthen and stretch it, Flip had the surgery on his right leg to amputate it. It took several adjustments in his pain meds before he was comfortable, and soon he was running around in the garden enjoying life again.

Yesterday was another big day for Flip. He went to his Foster to Adopt home and settled right in. Thank you for supporting Flip and Havanese Rescue!

From his foster mom:

"Flipsqueak, who's keeping his name but gained a middle name, Linus, went to his foster to adopt family today. This was his second visit there and he figured he owned the place. He and the senior dog in the family greeted each other comfortably on the neighbor's yard and we all went back to his place <G>. No need to hang out getting accustomed to each other. Nope! Jenna (his big canine sister) and Flippie were cool with each other immediately.

Flippie has a girl all his own now, just like Nicky! His girl, [She], is so excited and so charmed by Flipsqueak that she just can't believe her luck. His crate is in her room, right next to her futon. Flip also has a mom who's a piano teacher and home most of every day and a dad. Everybody, even Jenna, seems to think Flipsqueak is pretty great.

I've been getting pupdates all day and evening. Flippie is settling in. Flippie po oped in the yard. Flippie took his medicine like a champ. Flippie and [his girl] fell asleep on her floor. Flippie has made everybody laugh. Flippie and Jenna hung out in the kitchen with mom while she was working there. Flippie loves his bully sticks. And EVERYBODY loves Flippie! 

So there it is. One whirlwind of a puppy, who reminded me EVERY SINGLE DAY that "a puppy on the loose needs no more supervision than a naked two-year-old with a scissor" is on his way to a new life.

I'll see Flip again at his next PT session and his follow up visit with his surgeon on August 28. And Flippie returns to Camp Wyland in October for a 3 or 4 day visit while the family is away at a family gathering. My crew is hoping he's dropped his tail pulling ways by that time.

I just wanted you all to know that today went as well as I could have possibly hoped. Enjoy the pictures of Flipsqueak in his new digs.

Lu"


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for the update. That's a wonderful story. It sounds as though his new family is as happy with him as he is with them. Glad he has done so well and he doesn't seem to let anything bother him. He is such a cutie. Such a happy ending to such a tragedy.


----------



## petepdx (Jul 29, 2011)

Great to hear, my girl needed to have one of her rear legs rebuilt. A long summer rehab. She still does a skip or two but the leg/knee stay together.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck with that, petepdx. I understand the hardest part is keeping the dog from running and jumping once the dog feels better.


----------

